# Green Spot Algea on Glass!



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm seeing a lot of green spot algea on my tank glass even though my test kits tell me that my phosphate levels are high, between 2.0 & 3.0, does anyone know why this is happening? Isn't green spot algea usually from not enough phosphates? Then I'm also seeing some hair algea and this is supposed to be from too much phosphate, correct? I don't usually test, I'm dosing EI but the spot algea is disturbing so I wanted to check my phosphate levels. I'm use the Seachem Phosphate test kit. 

What are the cross white hairs that are found on long water roots, is that hair algea? My plants appear to be doing well, so I really don't want to change my routine too much but I would like to get to the bottom of the green spots on my glass.

This is my 29 gallon tank with 65 watts of flourescent light w/photo period 8 hours a day, pressurized CO2 and EI dosing at - macros -2/8ths tsp of KNO3, 1/16th tsp phosphate and 1/32 tsp of Potassium 3 days a week and micros 6 ml of Seachem Flourish and 2.5 mls of Seachem Iron.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I would up your po4. It works every time. I haven't seen any negative effects of higher phosphate.(to a certain extent) 

If your tanks growing fine and its not a big problem on the glass then you might want to just deal with it manually i.e. razor blade. GSA seems to be the least invasive algae atleast for me. If you have a big problem with it then i suggest you raise your phosphate.


----------

